# Moebius Mummy Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well after a month or more I finally have completed the Moebius Mummy. It was a fairly easy kit to build but depending on the level of detail you want to go to paint it, it can be quite a work intensive kit. I have to say I went to quite a bit of detail and am pretty happy with the results. I used a number of different techniques and spent a lot of time on the finishing. Anyway, take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, museum quality my friend ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautiful! Just like the real ones.

One note, your Mummy looks kind of ....juicy.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great paint job, Bob. Wonderful build, as usual.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Very good job.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent detail.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

VERY VERY Good Bob, the fine detail is OUTSTANDING! I really like it.
Did you use any of the paint templates from Aztek Dummy? Your paint job is just picture perfect!

Now being that I just got this kit at my IPMS Christmas party are you going to give me some pointers on him? You know, what to do and not what to do. And what to watch out for. I still can't believe that I got this at the Christmas party. WAY TOO Cool!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful, one of the best builds I've seen.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The detailed paint job you did on this is very nicely done! Great job. 

Sean


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, just showed my wife Sandy and she said it was very impressive. She was very impressed. So big kudos to you.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, that is very impressive. Wow! Very nice!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool Bob :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colours, especially his wrappings


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work, Bob!! Great color and nice work on the details!! - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, they are appreciated.

Chinxy, I did not use the Aztek Dummy masks but they might have helped. I did most of the detailing by hand using Vallejo gaming paints. Their gold is really good for an acrylic and is relatively thick. Actually the thickness may not have been such a good thing for the lower part of the sarcophagus where I painted all those little gold triangle by hand. Some things to consider that come to mind. I will admit that I did all those gold triangular indentations by hand typically in batches of 20-30 after which I would leave for a while or otherwise I would have gone crazy! Under my magnifier they are hardly perfect but surprisingly with the naked eye they turned out pretty good. I also sprayed the sarcophagus with rattle can Testors gold as my starting point. Everything else was various colors and brands of acrylics. I did mask the light blue stripes when I painted them and silly puttied some of the other large ares I airbrushed. I used The Detailer and Citadel washes to highlight the lines and also to do the characters on the wall and the small brick portion. They gave a more aged appearance that paint wouldn't have. I used washes for a number of those small indented details on the sarcophagus and just put them in heavily to get a paint effect. They were easier to do with washes instead of paints and if I missed I could just wipe off the excess. Actually the thickness may not have been such a good thing for the lower part of the sarcophagus where I painted all those little gold triangle by hand. Some things to consider that come to mind. I filled the seams in the sarcophagus interior with Apoxie pushing it into place with a dental tool and mottling it as I did. There are also fairly large gaps around the edges where the back wall and sarcophagus halves fit into the base which I also filled with the Apoxie using the dental tool. I had painted everything before assembly so I touched up along those edges by hand with the Vallejo air sand paint I was using. I you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Bob! This does sound like a tough kit!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Bob, after what you said I jumped on CultTVMan's website and ordered the Aztek for the Mummy. And I think I will start on him tonight. Put my other 2 kits aside. That Corsair looks hard!:drunk: It's a skill level 4!
So lets see if mine can even come close to your quality of work! 
But hey - just want to have fun with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy, what Corsair are you building? I built a Tamiya 1/48 Corsair 4-5 years ago and it was my second aircraft after I got back into serious modeling. Here is a picture of it. I have a bunch of WW2 aircraft in my stash that I would like to do someday.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is some terrific work. Excellent attention to detail.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob - now that is just OUTSTANDING! Now you make me want to do my Corsair. But anyway you always do great work. The Corsair I have here is the 1/32 Revell. I have another one is the closet. I do have a lot of military kits in there including a lot of tanks. I'll get to them some day. 
So I ordered the Aztek for the Mummy. I'm going to put him together tonight.
BTW - My IPMS club would Love your Corsair.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous! I've seen this kit around and was intrigued by the fact it included the sarcophigus. Wonderful detail. It's 1/8 scale, right? Thanks for sharing.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> Well after a month or more I finally have completed the Moebius Mummy. It was a fairly easy kit to build but depending on the level of detail you want to go to paint it, it can be quite a work intensive kit. I have to say I went to quite a bit of detail and am pretty happy with the results. I used a number of different techniques and spent a lot of time on the finishing. Anyway, take a look and let me know what you think.


 Bob,Really fantastic job done on the Moebius Mummy here and did you ever get the replacement head for this kit?It was put out by Cultofpersonality:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job Bob, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------

